# Angellizenz Spanien(Katalonien),Ebrodelta



## inextremo6 (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich glaube dieses Thema wurde schon besprochen, aber kann nichts gescheites finden.
Ich fliege im Oktober für 4 Tage ans Ebrodelta und benötige in der kuzen Zeit natürlich schnell eine Angellizenz für Katalonien.
Meine Frage:Kann ich die schon irgendwo vorab bestellen und wenn nicht wo bekomme ich diese vor Ort schnellstmöglich??????
Vielleicht hat auch noch jemand nen Tip über nen günstigen Bootsvermieter ausser die bekannten.
Waere über jede Antwort dankbar!!!!!!!!!
Gruss INEX


----------



## wallerangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien(Katalonien),Ebrodelta*

hallo in riomar im angelgeschäft bekommst du die lizenz . bootsvermieter hast du nur die üblichen , die sind leider recht teuer


----------



## inextremo6 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien(Katalonien),Ebrodelta*

und das geht ganz easy ohne vorherige Anmeldung? hab bisjetzt immer gelesen, dass es soooooooo kompliziert sein soll.


----------



## wallerangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien(Katalonien),Ebrodelta*

nee ist kein problem musst nur dein perso dabei haben und gut ist . wenn du ein boot mieten willst nehme eine kopie von deiner haftplicht mit das wollen manche haben


----------



## inextremo6 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien(Katalonien),Ebrodelta*

Ok ,danke für die Tipps. Jetzt steht mir ja nix mehr im Wege
Gruss INEX#h


----------



## chriu (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien(Katalonien),Ebrodelta*

Hi wallerangler,was ist wenn ich da sonntags ankomme...kann ich da auch noch einen schein bekommen ?Was gibt es dort im Fluss für Bestimmungen ? Lebend Köder verboten ?
Anzahl der Ruten und Nachtangel ?
Kannste mir da weiterhelfen ?


----------

